# AGR Points Question



## Rail Freak (Apr 1, 2015)

Like many AGR Chase Card holders, I'm a little concerned about the current program! Maybe (Hopefully) too concerned! But, I paid my monthly bill in full on Monday, Immediately after receiving statement. Chase has acknowledged payment & the money was withdrawn from my checking account but no points added to my AGR account! I know it's early, but usually receive my points immediately??? Any comforting ideas out there?

Thanx


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 1, 2015)

I receive my points on the same day every month corresponding to the *billing cycle*, not when I make a payment.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 1, 2015)

When do you expect your points this month?


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 1, 2015)

For me, its the 25th of each month which is the closing date of the billing cycle. Whatever yours is, it should be consistent.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 1, 2015)

Did you receive your points last week?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 1, 2015)

My closing date is the 10th, and the points are always posted to my AGR account on the 11th. It happened last month and i don't expect anything different this month.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanx guys! I've only had my card for seven months & paid off the balance immediately each time I receive the statement, which is the 28th of the month. I guess I'm a little jumpy since I finally got the card & now it looks like the Chase / Amtrak partnership is ending!!!!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 1, 2015)

I got my points on the 20th of March (my closing date).


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 1, 2015)

My billing date is the 27th, and like clockwork, the AGR points post on the 28th - until this month. I also have not had my points from the March 27 statement post. The bank statement lists the points that were earned through card activity, but so far, the AGR account does not reflect those points. It's just a couple of days, so it is likely not a big deal, but it is unusual.


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 1, 2015)

Rail Freak said:


> Did you receive your points last week?


 Yes I did...same as all previous months.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 1, 2015)

Rail Freak said:


> Thanx guys! I've only had my card for seven months & paid off the balance immediately each time I receive the statement, which is the 28th of the month. I guess I'm a little jumpy since I finally got the card & *now it looks like the Chase / Amtrak partnership is ending!!!!*


Where are you getting this from?

There has been talk about Chase switching to Visas rather than MasterCards, but I've neither heard nor seen that the partnership is ending.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 1, 2015)

Sarah, while talking to the Chase rep. this morning, I asked if ,in fact, Amtrak & Chase were ending their partnership & she said yes. She also stated that they werent told why, but no more applications would be accepted. ??? I'm hoping she is wrong. I also have heard many SCAs say Amtrak was training new crews for the Sunset Ltd, NOL-Jax, too! So who knows!!!!


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 1, 2015)

Just because she said they were not taking new applications does not mean they are ending the card. As said, if they switch to Visa, they may want new applicants to apply for a Visa and not MasterCard. Or when the new agreement is signed, Chase may be again taking new applications for the MasterCard!

I had a contract a while back with AT&T for cell service with unlimited data. Then AT&T changed their plan and were not signing up new accounts with unlimited data, but I still did.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 1, 2015)

OBS are a bigger source for bum information than rail forums! ( AU is excluded, were the Best! Smiles)

I'm thinking the Sunset East tip might be an April Fools joke! Not gonna happen!!!


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 1, 2015)

Hopefully tomorrow morning will put a smile back on my face!!!!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 1, 2015)

the_traveler said:


> Just because she said they were not taking new applications does not mean they are ending the card. As said, if they switch to Visa, they may want new applicants to apply for a Visa and not MasterCard. Or when the new agreement is signed, Chase may be again taking new applications for the MasterCard!


Yeah, instead of ending gracefully it might simply refuse to go away like Diners Club or Terri Schiavo.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 1, 2015)

If there were something to be known, I'm certain that there would be a formal announcement, not word trickling through various CSRs.


----------



## George K (Apr 1, 2015)

RyanS said:


> If there were something to be known, I'm certain that there would be a formal announcement, not word trickling through various CSRs.


Yes.

The other thing to consider is that there many, many people who have *purchased* points to make up a small difference needed for travel. I find it unbelievable that a program like this would be cancelled without advanced notification. If AGR moves from Chase MC to another card, there MUST be a way to transfer rewards to the new vendor - especially considering the large number of people who have _purchased_ a product and expect it to be delivered.


----------



## jebr (Apr 1, 2015)

George K said:


> RyanS said:
> 
> 
> > If there were something to be known, I'm certain that there would be a formal announcement, not word trickling through various CSRs.
> ...


The point purchases are handled by a separate vendor, so that would not be affected. (Nor would any points be lost in a transition.)


----------



## George K (Apr 1, 2015)

jebr said:


> The point purchases are handled by a separate vendor, so that would not be affected. (Nor would any points be lost in a transition.)


Thanks for the clarification. I didn't know that.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 1, 2015)

George K said:


> The other thing to consider is that there many, many people who have *purchased* points to make up a small difference needed for travel. I find it unbelievable that a program like this would be cancelled without advanced notification.


Although it is rather unlikely the AGR program would suddenly cease to exist, so far as I am aware there is no legal restriction which would prevent Amtrak from dismantling Guest Rewards and voiding unredeemed points at their sole discretion. This appears to be a near universal truth of loyalty programs. It's important to remember that loyalty points have no intrinsic value or purpose and your membership in the program generally grants few if any guarantees or protections. In simple terms until your points are spent on an actual service or product their negotiable value is mostly hypothetical.

As a practical matter it's tedious and disruptive to substantially change loyalty programs at the drop of a hat, but in legal terms Amtrak is in no way obligated to honor unredeemed points at a specific rate on a given day for a particular purpose. Even though many of us may funnel hundreds or even thousands of dollars toward loyalty programs on a regular basis the reality is that we're rolling dice in the hope that we'll be taken care of when it comes time to redeem. In my view this fundamental imbalance is an important fact to remember the next time you're considering a large purchase or planning an long trip.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 2, 2015)

No points again this morning, so I made some calls. Chase said " Call AGR" & AGR said " Call Chase" !!! Dont ya just love it!!!!!


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 2, 2015)

Rail Freak said:


> No points again this morning, so I made some calls. Chase said " Call AGR" & AGR said " Call Chase" !!! Dont ya just love it!!!!!


Are you not getting any points at all from the Chase MC? You might verify your AGR number...its on the AGR credit card...make sure it matches your actual AGR number.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 2, 2015)

I've received my points each month, except this one! Maybe tomorrow!?!???


----------



## San Walkeen (Apr 2, 2015)

I hate to chime in but my card posts one day ahead of yours Rail Freak and there is nothing added to AGR points this morning.


----------



## Eris (Apr 2, 2015)

Rail Freak said:


> Like many AGR Chase Card holders, I'm a little concerned about the current program! Maybe (Hopefully) too concerned! But, I paid my monthly bill in full on Monday, Immediately after receiving statement. Chase has acknowledged payment & the money was withdrawn from my checking account but no points added to my AGR account! I know it's early, but usually receive my points immediately??? Any comforting ideas out there? Thanx





PRR 60 said:


> My billing date is the 27th, and like clockwork, the AGR points post on the 28th - until this month. I also have not had my points from the March 27 statement post. The bank statement lists the points that were earned through card activity, but so far, the AGR account does not reflect those points. It's just a couple of days, so it is likely not a big deal, but it is unusual.





San Walkeen said:


> I hate to chime in but my card posts one day ahead of yours Rail Freak and there is nothing added to AGR points this morning.



So that's three people with late-in-the-month closing dates who have not gotten their credit-card points posted... sounds like there is either a glitch that hit this past week, or a longer term problem (or worse)! My closing date/points transfer date has been the 19th (and March's transferred fine)... I'm charging up a storm this week and my only consolation is At Least There Will Be Points... hope it all gets cleared up in a few weeks.


----------



## San Walkeen (Apr 3, 2015)

Better late than never, I have some new points this morning!!!


----------



## San Walkeen (Apr 3, 2015)

I just checked and the new points were from the Mall, nothing from Mastercard since 2/27


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 3, 2015)

None here either. An AGR Rep said he put in an investigative order.


----------



## George K (Apr 3, 2015)

I had a couple of thousand posted between yesterday and today (Mall shopping), My statement closes on the 10th (next Friday), so we'll see.


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 3, 2015)

Mine posted from my AGR credit card on 3/16 without issue.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 3, 2015)

My Online Chase account says my points were transferred to Amtrak on the 28th, last Saturday!!!


----------



## SP&S (Apr 3, 2015)

FWIW, AGR shows my points posted 3/25.


----------



## I always rode the Southern (Apr 3, 2015)

My points transferred the 26th as usual


----------



## Guest Alex (Apr 4, 2015)

I recently got the card (approved 2/28 before the blackout) and had my first points post this morning. Notified by email. Also got the 12k bonus points for $500 spent on the card in the first three months, which I wasn't totally sure that I was going to get.


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 4, 2015)

Nothing posting for me from my 3/27 statement. Since I have never had a Chase posting take more than one day, I smell a snafu. I'm betting the issue is on the AGR side of the house. I also bet they will claim the opposite.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 4, 2015)

It may be a snafu or a cessation of the automated interface. Despite Chase indicating that the points were transferred to Amtrak that message may only refer to an offline transfer of updates that still need to be loaded and processed manually on Amtrak's side.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 4, 2015)

I was going to ask if anyone posted on FlyerTalk about this problem, but I see one of you did. Guess you haven't heard back from AGR Insider about it.

I did see where someone's points posted, as expected, on April 1st or 2nd. So, it seems to be just a glitch for the week in question.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 4, 2015)

my agr mastercard points didn't post at the end of march either. called agr this morning and was told to call back at the end of the coming week if they hadn't posted.


----------



## shelzp (Apr 4, 2015)

My Chase card closed yesterday and the points posted to AGR today


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 6, 2015)

Well, it's been 10 days & still no pts. I called AGR again this morning & the rep says it's because of the Holiday weekend!?!?!???


----------



## BCL (Apr 6, 2015)

Devil's Advocate said:


> George K said:
> 
> 
> > The other thing to consider is that there many, many people who have *purchased* points to make up a small difference needed for travel. I find it unbelievable that a program like this would be cancelled without advanced notification.
> ...


Nothing has stopped airlines from changing the terms at the drop of a hat. Every time it happens there are angry words followed by a gradual recognition that the customer got exactly what he signed up for. Another issue is that points have been too easy to get via all sorts of "partner" offers, so they've been effectively devalued. Anyone who doesn't participate in them is at a disadvantage.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 7, 2015)

i called agr again regarding the points for march that should have posted to my agr account over a week ago. was told that my problem would be sent to "operations" and they would get back to me. i'm not holding my breath waiting for the call. i mentioned to the agr rep that i wasn't the only one whose points didn't post and she replied "no, you are not", put me on hold for a while and came up with the song and dance about sending my problem to "operations". it seems obvious , to me, that someone in agr knows what is going on and equally obvious that they don't feel obliged to let amtrak customers know. ah, were there only another rail line to which i could take my business


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 7, 2015)

I, too, got that song & dance, but I got it last week & have heard Zip,Notta,Nothing from them!!!


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 8, 2015)

Again, nothing this morning. What the Hell????


----------



## yarrow (Apr 8, 2015)

i am sure that our board's founder would let us know what is going on if he was allowed to


----------



## Railroad Bill (Apr 8, 2015)

As posted earlier, mine and wife's AGR Mastercard points for March did post as usual and have we transferred points from Sapphire Card to AGR without a glitch. So as of this morning, things are running as close to normal as expected at this end. I suppose it would be better for all of our blood pressures if we just mellow out and wait for the official word to come from AGR. Our former leader and friend Anthony is an honest man who will let everyone know what is happening as soon as Amtrak and AGR have concluded the final deal, if there is to be a new one or not. Peace, love


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 8, 2015)

Railroad Bill said:


> As posted earlier, mine and wife's AGR Mastercard points for March did post as usual and have we transferred points from Sapphire Card to AGR without a glitch. So as of this morning, things are running as close to normal as expected at this end. I suppose it would be better for all of our blood pressures if we just mellow out and wait for the official word to come from AGR. Our former leader and friend Anthony is an honest man who will let everyone know what is happening as soon as Amtrak and AGR have concluded the final deal, if there is to be a new one or not. Peace, love


Great idea, much harder to do!

I have a bunch of Chase Ultimate Reward points that I do not want to transfer to AGR until I need them. But if we lose that transfer ability, without any notice, then I will be out of luck.


----------



## pennyk (Apr 8, 2015)

From AGR insider this morning on FlyerTalk:



> AGR is aware of the point posting issue and we are working with Chase to resolve delayed posting credit for specific statement closing dates in March. This issue is not related to the discontinuance of new credit card applications. Thank you for your patience.
> 
> Anthony


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanx Penny!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 8, 2015)

As usual straight talk from Anthony, a true friend to Amtrak supporters! Thanks Penny and Anthony!

Everyone should check out the AGR Forum on Flyer talk, good info there!( and our own AlanB is the Admin honcho!)


----------



## Train2104 (Apr 8, 2015)

pennyk said:


> From AGR insider this morning on FlyerTalk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Notice the language: "discontinuance of new credit card applications", not "temporary suspension of new credit card applications".


----------



## Ryan (Apr 8, 2015)

I seriously doubt that Amtrak will never have a new credit card to apply for.


----------



## George K (Apr 8, 2015)

RyanS said:


> I seriously doubt that Amtrak will never have a new credit card to apply for.


Yep. I don't care who holds the paper on my credit. I just want to be sure I don't lose my points! I have a trip planned!


----------



## I always rode the Southern (Apr 8, 2015)

printman2000 said:


> Railroad Bill said:
> 
> 
> > As posted earlier, mine and wife's AGR Mastercard points for March did post as usual and have we transferred points from Sapphire Card to AGR without a glitch. So as of this morning, things are running as close to normal as expected at this end. I suppose it would be better for all of our blood pressures if we just mellow out and wait for the official word to come from AGR. Our former leader and friend Anthony is an honest man who will let everyone know what is happening as soon as Amtrak and AGR have concluded the final deal, if there is to be a new one or not. Peace, love
> ...


I spoke with my chase branch contact who took the issue and my concerns to the credit card department. He did get back to me and while they could not give me any answers regarding what would happen, I was assured that whatever did happen that there would be notification and a period of time to transfer ultimate rewards to AGR. My interactions so far with Chase have all been positive, but I am still somewhat nervous about the points transfer issue(I have a lot of points since I charge everything) and if I should just pull the trigger and transfer them all now. hboy:


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 10, 2015)

My Chase AGR points from the March 27 statement posted today.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 10, 2015)

I always rode the Southern said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Railroad Bill said:
> ...


That all sounds well and good but the reality is that Chase has already removed UR transfer partners suddenly and without any warning in the past. If you've already decided to spend those points with AGR I would transfer them now. I'd only keep them with UR if you're still not sure how you want to spend them.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 10, 2015)

Mine posted also!!!!


----------



## George K (Apr 10, 2015)

PRR 60 said:


> My Chase AGR points from the March 27 statement posted today.


So, about a 2 week delay. My card closed today (the 10th) and every month since I've gotten the card, points posted on the 10th. Not today. I'll be patient and wait.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 10, 2015)

George K said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > My Chase AGR points from the March 27 statement posted today.
> ...


Other's have had theirs post on time after the timeframe these guys posts went missing, so yours should be there tomorrow.


----------



## San Walkeen (Apr 10, 2015)

Mine posted this afternoon!


----------



## George K (Apr 11, 2015)

My Chase account shows that points for Amtrak travel and other purchases have been credited to my account and transferred to Amtrak. However, my AGR account does not (yet) show the points as being available. I'm sure it's just a matter of a day until they show up.


----------



## I always rode the Southern (Apr 11, 2015)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I always rode the Southern said:
> 
> 
> > printman2000 said:
> ...


Yes, logically there is no reason not to go ahead and do it. Considering that 40,000 of those points will get me, at most, one $500 airline ticket vs.possible $2000 or more train trip value, not sure why I am hesitating. Thanks for the gentle push DA.


----------



## George K (Apr 13, 2015)

George K said:


> My Chase account shows that points for Amtrak travel and other purchases have been credited to my account and transferred to Amtrak. However, my AGR account does not (yet) show the points as being available. I'm sure it's just a matter of a day until they show up.


And they posted some time last night.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 13, 2015)

Mine too  - closing date 4/10.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 15, 2015)

my points that usually post on the 27th of a month posted a couple days ago. thought amtrak might have tacked on a few "goodwill" points. why would i think that?


----------

